# Show me those sexy legs!



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Not yours...I meant your dog's 

OK, so call me weird, but I am slightly obsessed with Gracie's legs and thighs when viewed from the rear. I have never had a dog with such meaty yet muscular legs before. I call her Hot Legs Houlihan (kind of a M*A*S*H reference for those of you over 35).

I'm so glad I called dibs on her meaty thighs in the event of an Apocalypse - you know, in case we have to eat our animals to survive. Hopefully it's not just my family that does that.......wait, it is?.......awkward...

OK, so if anyone else loves their dog's legs too, post 'em up! Don't be shy, I can't possibly be the only one who loves them legs.

P.S. I must admit I slightly blurred her bum hole. I think the neon pink was a bit too much for the open forum. lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL good thread heres some of bear


























cali


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, I love Keira's legs  
I don't have one of her straight from the back, be here's one 








It's an awkward angle, and she was at an awkward growth stage, haha

And a couple of others


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep, I knew I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Luvum said:


> Not yours...I meant your dogs
> 
> OK, so call me weird, but I am slightly obsessed with Gracie's legs and thighs when viewed from the rear. I have never had a dog with such meaty yet muscular legs before. I call her Hot Legs Houlihan (kind of a M*A*S*H reference for those of you over 35).
> 
> ...


LMAO! I am just cracking up at you eating Gracie's legs if there's an Apocalypes lol! :hammer:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since this thread made me laugh, I just have to post:rofl::roll:
























Alice has a nice butt too.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach0 said:


>


Now *that's* what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't be out done by Macho, so here's another one.


Hmmmm.... picture didn't load all the way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got legs for ya!!!Not a rear shot, but nice legs none the less  I love this pic, but it makes her look seriously bulky which she is not, as cool as it looks, she is not nearly that massive in the front and rear lol.



















































I love this pic of Nenner. She is not to fit here, but has some legs that go alll the way up lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Great legs everyone!
Now if I could just get someone to admit they've called dibs too..... anyone???


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

heres a few 























































Diesel when he was still a pupster










Allie Boo RIP


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Rudi's legs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Luvum said:


> Great legs everyone!
> Now if I could just get someone to admit they've called dibs too..... anyone???


Okay....I will admit LOL!! Bella's front legs are just as meaty as her back ones so I could eat good for days if the world came to an end :flush: Oh, man...that just sounds sick


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i have so many nicknames for him, but this is why i, affectionately, call him "thunder thighs".


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luvum said:


> Great legs everyone!
> Now if I could just get someone to admit they've called dibs too..... anyone???


No. When a Zombie Apocalypse does happen, I will need those legs to hunt food for me


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> i have so many nicknames for him, but this is why i, affectionately, call him "thunder thighs".


Love it!!!! I call dibs on this!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Okay....I will admit LOL!! Bella's front legs are just as meaty as her back ones so I could eat good for days if the world came to an end :flush: Oh, man...that just sounds sick


:goodpost: lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca









Tempest

































Typhoon









Siren


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

my boy Dirty


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moar Butt


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Luvum said:


> Great legs everyone!
> Now if I could just get someone to admit they've called dibs too..... anyone???


I've definitely called dibs on Roxy's little drumsticks. I was feeling them up yesterday as I was giving her a bath!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nitro's I'll save for when I'm really starving.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> No. When a Zombie Apocalypse does happen, I will need those legs to hunt food for me


Ua we have a list hear of who we eat in order or usefulness, if you can provide nothing to the group you get takin out first


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl (Berrys Spartacus)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley and her Sexy legs and butt! :clap:










Phoenix got some Thickum's!










Spazz and her super model legs!










Bogart and Manly legs










and just to clarify..If there were to be a Zombie outbreak I'd eat others dogs.. not my own! haha, JUST sayin'! :roll:


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

My daughter had already called our pom's (surprisingly meaty) thighs and my son get's our lab's. So when we got Gracie and I called dibs on her's, the kids were like, "no way, not fair!" lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

alright i got a leg...


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Hehe, couldn't help but to post it here


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Pffffttt None of these dogs have anything on this sexy old Beagle's legs....infact he's all butt!! He easily can give even the best conditioned APBT a run for their money in this department


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meno222 said:


>


I absolutely LOVE that dang dog.. ugh, to die for!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Luvum said:


> Great legs everyone!
> Now if I could just get someone to admit they've called dibs too..... anyone???


Totally! My husband and I always said we could eat our dogs if we needed to in a survival situation. Although we recently discussed our doubts that we would be able to actually do it. I think a bulldog would be far more valuable as a survival companion rather than a meal.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Feels like Im looking at dog porn with all these butt shots lol


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> Feels like Im looking at dog porn with all these butt shots lol


Aww come on, get your mind out of the gutter. I'll bet you took a good look at your dog's legs too and thought daaaaang, them's some sexy legs! lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

my sexy girls legs


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in love with Malley's legs as well!  I mean how can you not look at a set of muscular legs such as APBT and be like "Wow,Legs Ahoy!"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I just took this of Mel and remembered this thread  lol hehehe sexy legs lmao

<3 my boy's little ham bones!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few.

Lux


















Earl




































Ivy


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Updated sexy Alexa legs 























































and theres nothing like some good boxer/lab doofy legs


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)




----------

